# Is a Spare wheel neccessary



## jimbohorlicks (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi
We have been looking at a replacement M/home (a larger van)but most we have seen don't seem to carry a spare wheel.
Apparantly now the newer M/homes have spares as an option when new-and not many buyers have them or are not advised they dont have one-I suppose it reduces the price and maybe the weight.

I was a little apprehensive of buying a van and then having to fork out £150/200 or so for a spare and also having something to fasten it in place with.
My current van has a winch down spare ( Hymer) but so far have never had to use it. I also carry the blow up puncture aerosols.-just in case but never had to use those either.

any thoughts -is a spare that essential?


----------



## Viktor (Mar 19, 2013)

Because I'm LPG converted, I don't have the room to carry a spare.  I do have one in the shed in case I need to repair an alloy.

I went with the anti-puncture fluid in the tyres because I use winter tyres with the large tread pattern and having used winter tyres now
continually for over 10 years (first on a 4x4 and latesly on my campervan), during that time I had one puncture and I didn't have the sealant fitted at the time either.

I believe the anti-puncture is as good as anything.  The disadvantage is a slight wobble in the steering wheel when first starting off as the fluid doesn't properly self balance the wheels until it warms up with driving.


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 19, 2013)

i would"nt want to leave home without one. i can guarantee if i did i"de have a puncture


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 19, 2013)

We are all different, but I wouldn't go out without one. My van came without so I bought a steel wheel and tyre. I am changing my van next month but will take the wheel with me as the new ones on the same chassis and again, it doesn't come with one.

Many breakdown assistance companies won't help you if you don't have a wheel. I use our van in Europe and could not imagine the hassle of getting a puncture late on a Sunday night and ringing the uk, I could change it in 20 mins.


----------



## rrs2010 (Mar 19, 2013)

I wouldn't leave home without a spare, It's one of the first things I checked when I got my motorhome second-hand (06 plate) Checked the spare was in good order, I could remove it from the cage with ease and that the jack worked and the wheel brace un-did the nuts... I'm happy that should I get a puncture/blowout etc I can be back up and running in less that 30mins without anyones help


----------



## Glass man (Mar 19, 2013)

" I believe the anti-puncture is as good as anything. The disadvantage is a slight wobble in the steering wheel when first starting off as the fluid doesn't properly self balance the wheels until it warms up with driving. "

True BUT if it is more than a small puncture you are stuck. No liquid will repair a big hole, split or shredded tyre.


----------



## lotty (Mar 19, 2013)

Our van didn't have a spare when we bought it. I sourced a wheel from a breakers yard for £20 and when I next had a set of tyres I had the best of the old tyres put on the spare, It needed a little cleaning up, for a cost of £25 with the fitting of the tyre. So I now have a spare wheel and tyre for a fraction of the price of buying one from a dealer!
I would not leave home without a spare wheel. A foam puncture repair spray thing is all well and good in the event of a puncture to get you to a garage but what if you have a blow out! How do you get to a garage with no spare. Some recovery companies will not come out to you now if you've had a puncture or blow out if you have no spare wheel to put on!


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Mar 19, 2013)

I think if you are wilding and using a few dirt roads to find that nice spot its almost an essential spare part to carry. In Australia I carry two spare wheels and have on one horrible day had to use them both after staking the sidewalls within about 20kms. When we were in Europe a few years ago we had a spare of sorts - I decided to check it one day and it was the original spare tyre fitted back in the late 80s with some lovely sidewall cracks and no pressure - out of sight out of mind!! I now take full advantage of free rotations offered by the tyre companies and make sure the spare gets its fair share of use.

With European travel I'd hate to have a flat and then need to get a tyre repairer to come out and fix it on the roadside - first up would be how to find a tyre repairer without access to Yellow Pages, second up how to explain the problem in the local language, third would be where exactly the vehicle is - even with GPS.

Spares are not that heavy - 30kgs?? so I'm not sure why chassis manufacturers dont fit them, its not as if the extra weight of the spare will be a deal breaker and the cost of spares is minute in comparison to the rest of the vehicle.

I've used the aerosol repair kits, but the tyre needs to have a proper fix asap. If I was going into really remote areas I think I'd fit tubes, carry some tyre levers and a three or four spare tubes as well. I've seen some of tubeless repair kits that you can get, but you need a high volume compressor to get the tyre back onto the bead, at least with a tube you can use a cheapo tyre compressor.


----------



## thomasplc (Mar 20, 2013)

Its not only the spare bot wheel changing kit is not supplied these days --- also if no carrier are you able to fit / carry my MH garage door is not big enough so the only place would be inside. \Also once you use sealant tyre co's will not repair so will be incur cost of new tyre


----------



## bru (Mar 20, 2013)

just self building , renault master ex ambulance and was gonna fit a spare but not sure where yet ?


----------



## Neckender (Mar 20, 2013)

My Ford Transit Auto roller came with no spare, so I bought one from Ford and bought the winding mechanism from ebay, and fitted it all as there was room underneath with a wheel well.

John.


----------



## rockape (Mar 20, 2013)

yorkslass said:


> i would"nt want to leave home without one. i can guarantee if i did i"de have a puncture


Totally agree, its a little like safe sex,,,,,Always carry a "Rubber", i wouldnt risk it. Remember that a puncture is not the same as a blowout. No pun intended.


----------



## 666jw (Mar 20, 2013)

Roger said:


> I think if you are wilding and using a few dirt roads to find that nice spot its almost an essential spare part to carry. In Australia I carry two spare wheels and have on one horrible day had to use them both after staking the sidewalls within about 20kms. When we were in Europe a few years ago we had a spare of sorts - I decided to check it one day and it was the original spare tyre fitted back in the late 80s with some lovely sidewall cracks and no pressure - out of sight out of mind!! I now take full advantage of free rotations offered by the tyre companies and make sure the spare gets its fair share of use.
> 
> With European travel I'd hate to have a flat and then need to get a tyre repairer to come out and fix it on the roadside - first up would be how to find a tyre repairer without access to Yellow Pages, second up how to explain the problem in the local language, third would be where exactly the vehicle is - even with GPS.
> 
> ...



When we were teenagers ,the girlfriend (now wife) and I travelled around Australia for three months.we bought an old estate car to live in from Sydney ,on a side street that's famous for the resale of estate cars and campers, ( if you had the cash) to the next young travellers in line to do the oz thing. In all them miles, we had to replace a indicator bulb once. We did however have two punctures nearly together once in one day in the middle of no where.  It was not uncommon in one of the hot dusty outback type areas . The last owner had supplied it with two spares, we were extremely grateful at the time to stay reasonably mobile . Them were the days "we had nowt but we were appy "and all that


----------



## bigmillie (Mar 20, 2013)

I have had my MH for 7 years 1 puncture and 1 blowout very glad I had a spare wheel

The blow out occurred on the Hogs Back which is a narrow but high speed section of the A31 near Guildford
I took out one lane Police arrived and coned me off so I could change the wheel even made the Traffic news on the Radio due to a 5 mile tailback  

Without a spare wheel the cost of recovery (arraigned by Police)  would have been very high as my own breakdown co will not attend unless you have a spare wheel


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Mar 20, 2013)

bru said:


> just self building , renault master ex ambulance and was gonna fit a spare but not sure where yet ?



I'd have a look around at a few recyclers yards and see what the go was with older vehicles, my Merc 309D T1 has a very simple system using a couple of bolts to raise and lower a spare wheel. With some basic fabrication it would be easy enough to duplicate that on most vehicles with a rear chassis and have the tyre tucked up in between the chassis rails. BUT any problem can be fixed with unlimited funds!!


----------



## noarlunga (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm self building based on a MWB Transit and have just removed the spare from the rear underside of the van. In previous vans I've experienced rainy nights lying down in the gutter trying to get the spare off and now in my 60s I'm not keen to repeat the experience.

I would never willingly travel without a spare and it's too big to comfortably carry inside so I've designed a rear door carrier for it, which has been welded up by a local fabricator and is now away with another local chap to be powder coated.   

If anyone wants a wind-up Transit wheel carrier I have one going spare (boom, boom) when I can get it off the van.

Johnny A


----------



## snowbirds (Mar 20, 2013)

*Swift spare*

Hi jimbohorlicks,

We have a Swift Escape 2009 with a wind down spare,but the latest model on the Fiat base come with a electric pump and repair fluid.If I had this system when travelling in Italy in 2010 I would have been in trouble as my tyre was slashed with a Knife just before being robbed.It may never happen again but I will always go with a spare as I feel a little safer with It on board.

Regards Snowbirds. 







jimbohorlicks said:


> Hi
> We have been looking at a replacement M/home (a larger van)but most we have seen don't seem to carry a spare wheel.
> Apparantly now the newer M/homes have spares as an option when new-and not many buyers have them or are not advised they dont have one-I suppose it reduces the price and maybe the weight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sky (Mar 20, 2013)

I wouldn't be happy without a spare either.  

I carry one of those aerosols too, but have never had to use either on my motorhome yet - thankfully.

In the past (in different vehicles) I've had blowouts and splits that an aerosol or sealant wouldn't have fixed.

On two occasions I've had punctures on the way to getting the spare fixed. :sad:


----------



## wolvesamongus (Mar 20, 2013)

Talking of punctures I had my first one ever in Morocco last year I passed my test in 1967 is this a record? I always carry a spare dispute the stated fact.


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Wheel in a tiny*

The problem with  a repair kit is if it fails you are well stuffed, also if it works you are restricte d to 30mph.l have known them fail if the speed is exeded. If you can carry. A spare do lt. next option has to be a space saver
The spare in a tln is a great last resort. Bazz


----------



## FM02MZO (Mar 20, 2013)

I always carry a spare, because if you dont it's like a ship without a lifeboat.


----------



## rockape (Mar 20, 2013)

wolvesamongus said:


> Talking of punctures I had my first one ever in Morocco last year I passed my test in 1967 is this a record? I always carry a spare dispute the stated fact.


You must be a jinx


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks Guys and gals

looks like the spare wins by a majority.
If I do upgrade my van -I'll make sure I fit a spare if there is none supplied.
I must admit to being a little paranoid over having a spare and keep checking under the vans we are looking at , either to make sure there is one or at least there is space to put one.

Thanks for all the responses-appreciated

:heart:


----------



## jennyp19 (Mar 21, 2013)

One of the first things we did was buy a spare wheel & tyre when we got our motor home.  It did come with the proper aerosol gubbins stuff, but if you get a rip in a tyre you are stuffed.  What gutted us we couldn't find a 2nd hand one.


----------



## Glass man (Mar 21, 2013)

*Can you undo the wheel nuts?*

I tried to undo the wheel nuts today on my Fiat Ducato.

MUCH TOO TIGHT to be able to get them off with the wheel brace supplied so I went to Machine Mart and got a long 1/2" drive brace ( called a breaker bar ) and 21mm socket from Halfords.

Now I can get the nuts undone.


----------



## Yogihughes (Mar 22, 2013)

Did a wee bit o' prep on the van for getting away.
Checked the spare wheel by operating the winch and checking that I can change the spare if required.
(Thought I'd do it before the snow arrived).


----------



## Sky (Mar 22, 2013)

Glass man said:


> MUCH TOO TIGHT to be able to get them off with the wheel brace supplied so I went to Machine Mart and got a long 1/2" drive brace ( called a breaker bar ) and 21mm socket from Halfords.



A breaker bar is a must have - standard ones are hopeless.

I would recommend that at least once every year you should go to any tyre fitting shop and get them to spin your wheelnuts off and get the threads coated with copper slip compound.  It will only cost around a tenner and will mean if ever you get a puncture in the middle of nowhere you won't be seen jumping on your breaker bar in attempt to get the nuts undone.

Or if you want to do it yourself, you can buy it in any motor accessory shop or here on eBay. 

Lastly, check your wheels don't have left-hand threads.  I had an LDV convoy minibus years ago and the front wheels were left-hand thread.  My mate who was changing the wheel didn't know and exploded the socket by jumping up and down on the breaker bar in the wrong direction.


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Mar 22, 2013)

i took mine out when i first got a MH and bought some aerosol sealant canisters but ive found i really do have room for it and put it back! Mines an lpg conversion so spare goes under the bunk but really what can you keep under a bunk, nothing that will go mouldy or stale?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 22, 2013)

Only puncture we've had so far was a glass cut  while wilding in Germany. Without a spare it would have been a very long walk. If you've got the aerosol jobbie don't forget to check the runout date.


----------



## GRWXJR (Mar 22, 2013)

*Tyre Repair*

Just as an option or extra for folks to consider.....

With the motorbike carrying a spare isn't an option - so when on continental jaunts I've always carried a tubeless tyre puncture repair kit.  Yes you can use the cans of gloop, but there is another way...

You can buy (M&P Accessories the Swansea mail order people for motorcycle accessories do them) proper kits for plugging tyre punctures - they even come with some CO2 cylinders so you can rapidly re-inflate the tyre (though I've never used these, preferring to use a foot pump and keep the cylinders in case I ever got properly stuck.  I have a small collapsible foot pump that fits under the seat on my m-cycle and carry it always).  A decent kit that you can get spares for costs about 40 quid, and comes with the reaming tool and the plug instertion tool for installing the repair plugs, the plugs themselves the gas cartridges and adaptor - all the bits you need.

I've not used mine bought from them yet, but I used the OE BMW Motorcycle one a couple of times and it worked very very well, and I was mobile again in less than 20 minutes (including pumping the tyre up, though of course I didn't have to jack a van up).  With a compressor or using the gas cylinders it's have been faster than the 20 min or so I took on both occasions.

Ok a hole larger than picking up a nail or a screw (say 3mm) then you're in bother with any repair system, and a sidewall repair is a no-no of course.  So, if you've had the bead break with the puncture its a fair chance that you'd not be fixing it without a garage anyhow, so you'd need a spare.

But... for the majority of punctures these things are great.  My m/cycle rear tyre runs at 42psi, so the pressure in a van tyre isn't an issue either.  I had one puncture straight after the tyre was new, and the day before heading to France for a week 2-up.  The plug worked a treat for the life of the tyre.  If I was going away in Sully for any distance, then this little kit would be coming along for the ride (along with a pump)


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks
I used a tubeless repair on my banger i use to commute to work.
I had a large screw through the tread. The car is past its best and as long as it lasts me till the end of the year then it will go to the big scrapyard in the sky. So I thought what the heck -give it a try
I used to use something similar to the repair inserts when I worked at a garage as a lad-many moons ago. A basic  simple repair kit with cost me a fiver of flea bay- with 5 inserts and a couple of tools . To repair the tyre at the local garge would have been £18.
Took the wheel off ( didn't have to really ) and unscrewed the screw-a whopper.Cleaned out the hole with the rasp and pushed in a rubber stringy sticky insert with the threading hook -pulled out the hook leaving the doubled up sticky  string insert  behind-no gunge required and job done -trimmed off the surplus and pumped up the tyre.I now have some spares -just in case for the van -well worth it forthe peace of mind alone. Especially now that I had tried out the kit -(I had to open up the hook tool to allow the insert to stay behind in the tyre rather than pulling it out with the tool.)
:banana:


----------



## Techno100 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have an Alko heavy duty chassis but the location where an Alko wheel support might have been fitted has been taken by the grey waste tank.
I have a lot of spare room in front of my back axle and I'm in the process of making my own support by mimicking the underside of a panel van with my home made beam that will bolt to existing holes in my chassis.
Prototype





Revision A


----------



## Deleted member 26362 (Mar 22, 2013)

Have you not seen the Ice Truckers.  They repair the tyre with a repair kit as in a previous post, pump in loads of cigarette lighter gas into the tyre and then light it.  A big whoooosh a quick flash of fire and the tyre is back on the rim.  A few minutes with a small compressor and away to go.  Looks easy but they're a tough bunch especially the girls.  Lol

Dai


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Techno
an interesting project and if I change my van -its something I willl have to do also.
If you have any further photos _ would appreciate it if you would post them also.
Can you advise where you obtained the mechanism from please.

Does the spare weel pull up to your cross bar ?-on my hymer there are also 2 pices of angle than run at 90 deg to the cross bar to pull the wheel up to to stop movement during driving etc.
( I saw the pics on another forum buyt with no expanation.

thanks for the info

Jimbo:bow:


----------



## Luckheart (Mar 22, 2013)

or.......... how to really get it wrong.

My new company car came with no spare but the option of adding one as an extra. So, I put myself into a coma and ordered one "cos it's wise". I am now paying £4 per month over 2 years for a spare that will go back with the car.
When i'm on the M25 fitting it in the rain, my clever colleague will be eating a pie and waiting for the RAC (paid for).


----------



## Techno100 (Mar 22, 2013)

jimbohorlicks said:


> Hi Techno
> an interesting project and if I change my van -its something I willl have to do also.
> If you have any further photos _ would appreciate it if you would post them also.
> Can you advise where you obtained the mechanism from please.
> ...


I bought the mechanism (manufactured Jan 2012) from ebay £54.99 delivered including winding shaft(don't buy one without it!). He relists often and opening bid is always £30 and last one sold for that.
The spare wheel winds up until the stirrup sits on a support so the weight is not on the cable. When the wheel is in the stowed position it is not perfectly horizontal but at an angle so the edge of the tyre facing the rear is hard against the van underfloor.
I bought all the steel and bolts etc for £17.50 so far plus paints and stone guard to add finally.
What other photos might you want?

Edit
Yes it will be up to the crossbar and no lower than any other part of the van. The hangers are size specific 15" or 16" not all sellers know or even reveal what they are offering


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi techno 
thanks for the details- the mechanism is not as expensive as I thought it would be.

If and when you install your kit -it would be good to see it with and without a wheel on . I would have thought that the winder mechanism may have been better closer to the outside-for ease of use etc.
Have you chosen to have the winder so far in board or was that dictated by the length of the cable?

Your installation kit looks very professionally done btw.

thanks
Jimbo


----------



## Techno100 (Mar 23, 2013)

The winder mechanism has to be far enough from the chassis rail to fit the winding shaft into it and angled down enough to pass under the chassis.


----------



## Techno100 (Mar 23, 2013)

Weight to consider.
Not an issue on my van


----------



## snowbirds (Mar 23, 2013)

*Spare wheel support*

Hi Techno,

This looks like the system on my 2009 Fiat Swift Escape it winds up on a cable from the rear wheel arch.Fiat had a recall on them last year as there was problems with some of the spares dropping off.I am not sure what the up grade was as it looks much the same as the old one.I only used the old system in Italy in 2011 it was a bit of a struggle as the wheel is a bit heavy to lift and unscrew at the same time, but better than being with out a spare.

Regards Snowbirds.






Techno100 said:


> I have an Alko heavy duty chassis but the location where an Alko wheel support might have been fitted has been taken by the grey waste tank.
> I have a lot of spare room in front of my back axle and I'm in the process of making my own support by mimicking the underside of a panel van with my home made beam that will bolt to existing holes in my chassis.
> Prototype
> 
> ...


----------



## Techno100 (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes like this? The faulty carriers were much earlier than this January 2012 model.


----------



## hextal (Mar 23, 2013)

Is mounting the spare on the back an option?

I've done that with mine - it's great, and makes the van look all rugged and macho.... Which helps to offset my complete lack of ruggedness


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Mar 23, 2013)

Mounting a spare on the back -on a bike rack as an example,would be a temporary option-I would much prefer to mount the spare underneath as Techno's method.


----------



## Techno100 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Ready to fit Revision C*


----------



## Techno100 (Mar 31, 2013)

Bolted in place


----------



## Passing Places (Mar 31, 2013)

Thankfully were all different and most are too sensible.  I'm different. Personally I can't get anxious about travelling anywhere in the UK or France etc.  I have had my current van for 6 months and this thread had raised an interesting question.  Do I have a spare wheel.?  I have no idea.  I'm picking up my van tomorrow from storage for a weeks journey.  There is no possibility I will even remember to check tomorrow, because if I haven't come across it I ain't going looking for it.

My main point is that when I break down all the reasons I travel are usually immediately magnified and even more exciting and memorable.  Yet to break down in the van but have twice punctured on the motorbike.  On both occasions great adventures unfolded and I now have friends as a result.

Have a read of Ted Simon's book Jupiter's Travels.  He was one of the first of the genre of around the world motorcyclists.  Almost every adventure involved mechanical failure of one sort or another.

I fully respect all you planners.  I worked in that environment professionally.  I now live on a whim and love it.  I never plan, I don't even know where I'm going when I head off most of the time and I adore it.  I'm 3 years into leaving everything up in the air and to chance and it is the nearest thing to freedom I have ever experienced.  I have no idea of the reg of my van.  I have no idea when I'm coming back.  I never book ferries I just turn up and pay double.   It's worth it for the chill factor alone. 

A breakdown will be embraced when it happens.  If all else fails I'll use my breakdown service but I bet I have a great time too. 

Works for me but not suggesting it will for you.

Kevin


----------



## hextal (Apr 1, 2013)

Passing Places said:


> Thankfully were all different and most are too sensible.  I'm different. Personally I can't get anxious about travelling anywhere in the UK or France etc.  I have had my current van for 6 months and this thread had raised an interesting question.  Do I have a spare wheel.?  I have no idea.  I'm picking up my van tomorrow from storage for a weeks journey.  There is no possibility I will even remember to check tomorrow, because if I haven't come across it I ain't going looking for it.
> 
> My main point is that when I break down all the reasons I travel are usually immediately magnified and even more exciting and memorable.  Yet to break down in the van but have twice punctured on the motorbike.  On both occasions great adventures unfolded and I now have friends as a result.
> 
> ...



Have to agree that the few occasions that either my or someone else's bikes have broken down have always ended up with lots of fun being had and new friends being made.


----------



## tonyclover (Apr 2, 2013)

jimbohorlicks said:


> Hi
> We have been looking at a replacement M/home (a larger van)but most we have seen don't seem to carry a spare wheel.
> Apparantly now the newer M/homes have spares as an option when new-and not many buyers have them or are not advised they dont have one-I suppose it reduces the price and maybe the weight.
> 
> ...



i am an ex army driver and would never drive a wagon without a spare, if you have a puncture and call out the aa,they will have to take it to a local garage,this means all passengers will have to stay out of the wagon till the wheel is put on,could be stuck for a few hours,if it cant be repaired its a new Tyre anyway .the spar can be just legal and the police wont book you as long as you get it fixed as soon as possible,they are not part of the m o t,you got one carry one


----------



## n brown (Apr 2, 2013)

that's my main reason for carrying one,hours of messing about and potential expense, against half an hour or less changing it and we're offski again ! mind you I used to fix my own split rims,and cut new treads so I may be what youngsters apparently call ''oldschool'' !


----------



## tonyclover (Apr 3, 2013)

*ive got that t shirt*

we had a six inch adjustable spanner to remove the split rim nuts,and run the truck over the type to get it off the rim.not funny in a gibbly in north africa


----------



## n brown (Apr 3, 2013)

done that,then tried a pickaxe,which went through the sidewall,then bought a bead breaker !used to blow it up after a bit nervous,could imagine the split rim taking my arm off !


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 3, 2013)

*tubes*



Roger said:


> I think if you are wilding and using a few dirt roads to find that nice spot its almost an essential spare part to carry. In Australia I carry two spare wheels and have on one horrible day had to use them both after staking the sidewalls within about 20kms. When we were in Europe a few years ago we had a spare of sorts - I decided to check it one day and it was the original spare tyre fitted back in the late 80s with some lovely sidewall cracks and no pressure - out of sight out of mind!! I now take full advantage of free rotations offered by the tyre companies and make sure the spare gets its fair share of use.
> 
> With European travel I'd hate to have a flat and then need to get a tyre repairer to come out and fix it on the roadside - first up would be how to find a tyre repairer without access to Yellow Pages, second up how to explain the problem in the local language, third would be where exactly the vehicle is - even with GPS.
> 
> ...



do you not know tubes are dangerous thats why tubles were invented,its also against the law to fit tube in tubles tyres ,to blow a tubles tyre onto a rim spray some easy start into sidewall of tyre and light it with a cigie lighter small pop and your away.


----------

